# New guy



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

*I thought i would stop by and introduce myself !

My name is "Coop"

Take care of yourselves , please stay safe !*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Phukkin airedales....................


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

mpd61 said:


> Phukkin airedales....................


Arent we a pain in the arse


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hi Coop.


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

USAF286 said:


> Hi Coop.


Hows it going ?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

nimitzclass said:


> Arent we a pain in the arse


Yes Coop!
We have to dedicate a 688 Class boat to keep you from taking it in the arse! LOL!!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Who on here remembers “coopstah” from a bunch a years ago...


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Tango_Sierra said:


> Who on here remembers "coopstah" from a bunch a years ago...


Yup!


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

I think you guys have me confused with someone else !


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

How about BUobserver. He was my favorite


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

USAF3424 said:


> How about BUobserver. He was my favorite


you lost me on that one


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome Coop. Glad to have you 'aboard'*.

*A tip of the hat to the Navy.


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

Kilvinsky said:


> Welcome Coop. Glad to have you 'aboard'*.
> 
> *A tip of the hat to the Navy.


Thanks kilvinsky , i appreciate it.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

nimitzclass said:


> I think you guys have me confused with someone else !


Welcome Coop! It's clear your not the coop I remember from years ago on this site. The other "coop" was um.. interesting lol. And thank you for your service!


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks MODS for helping me out and clearing up the approval process for posts.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

nimitzclass said:


> Thanks MODS for helping me out and clearing up the approval process for posts.


You're welcome, just got a little backlogged and most of us naturally do most of our reading on our phones these days. Tapatalk is pretty limited with moderation abilities/tools.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh you crazy kids and your phones!


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

Kilvinsky said:


> Oh you crazy kids and your phones!


LOL , what makes you say that , i'm a little baffled...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Oh you crazy kids and your phones!


What, do you log on from the office computers? Ha


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

Goose said:


> What, do you log on from the office computers? Ha


Goose no sir i log on from my home pc...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

nimitzclass said:


> Goose no sir i log on from my home pc...


I meant Kilvinsky. I mostly only use my computer on the weekends.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I got a GREAT desk top computer and thanks to AOL, I can join you guys every few months. That's about how long it takes to log on whenever I do. That lovely song they play while you wait is just so cool. Like Kraftwerk but in English....I think.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Kilvinsky said:


> I got a GREAT desk top computer and thanks to AOL, I can join you guys every few months. That's about how long it takes to log on whenever I do. That lovely song they play while you wait is just so cool. Like Kraftwerk but in English....I think.
> 
> View attachment 10287


What kind of playstation is that?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Its a Pre-Playstation


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Play-Doh station

*D'OH!*


----------

